# Whats Your Opinions On This



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

so,,,,,,,what do you all think?


----------



## blackandgolduk (Apr 25, 2005)

Don't know much about 'em, other than that they have a bit of a following on here and seem to have a good reputation. i'm a big fan of 'lesser known' brands and I must say that looks a belter. I wouldn't wear it everyday, but that would definitely fill a 'holiday watch' category for me...


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

The dial is great as I like orange & black, hands good but think the bezel is a wee bit too much.

Alasdair


----------



## PaulBoy (Dec 2, 2007)

I just got my black version of this (cheers pugster) and can vouch for the build quality which is superb - It will take a while to see what the time keeping is like - the rubber strap is reasonably comfortable although I plan to put a bracelet on mine despite the extra weight which might be an issue! - You certainly get a lot of watch for your money with the Orsa & the even bigger & aptly named "Monstrum" must be like a wall clock on your wrist









Paul


----------



## Steve R (Sep 29, 2007)

These are way too big for me, but nonetheless I like the look of them... usually. In this instance though either my eyes are wonky or the orange of the bezel is a different shade to the orange of the dial, and that kinda grates... sorry!









Probably just me though, I know I'm a fuss-ass.... 

S.


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

"Ych y fi"







Sorry!


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

I'm not sure about the orange bezel - I'm not keen on lots of orange on a watch (I could live with that on the dial) so I'd pass on this one. It'd probably be a different story if it had a black bezel


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Absolutley awful, a real horror (unless you like a lot of orange) and it looks cheap.

This, on the other hand, looks great, it was/is for sale by Pugster and looks like it cost several times more.


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

Looks very different. I quite like it.


----------



## PaulBoy (Dec 2, 2007)

> This, on the other hand, looks great, it was/is for sale by Pugster and looks like it cost several times more


MarkF - Definately "was" being sold by pugster as I just traded it for another diver & your right it does look great in *black*









Paul


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

well.......i like orange!

what about this one?


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

I could live with that quite happily.


----------



## strange_too (Feb 19, 2007)

That's better than the Orange, but for me it would be the black like Pug had or the blue one that Jon had.

BTW you do know it's got a big arsed dome crystal on it.


----------



## strange_too (Feb 19, 2007)

This one.










ripped from Jon's post.


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

strange_too said:


> BTW you do know it's got a big arsed dome crystal on it.


oh ****









is it big as in big or big as in "could i live with it?"


----------



## Steve R (Sep 29, 2007)

mrteatime said:


> strange_too said:
> 
> 
> > BTW you do know it's got a big arsed dome crystal on it.
> ...


You know the Eden Project? Well....


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

MarkF said:


> Absolutley awful, a real horror


don't hold back mark....just say what you feel mate


----------



## strange_too (Feb 19, 2007)

Here you go, this is what you call a dome.


----------



## unlcky alf (Nov 19, 2006)

The black looks quite good, the white is OK...just, but the orange is pure fugliness.


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

strange_too said:


> Here you go, this is what you call a dome.


**** me! is it to grow stuff in ????


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

strange_too said:


> Here you go, this is what you call a dome.


That shot reminds me of the alien ships in that 70's classic drama UFO.


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

I quite like the orange one, It's different









Prefer the black with the orange hands though. I'd choose the sea angler over the monstrum purely because of the size. I think that beast might just be too big for me although I haven't tried one on personally.

The Monstrum does have the best caseback logo ever though


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

if only it didnt have that big **** off dome on it


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Not keen on the orange version but it`s still way better looking then a Monster


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Not keen on the orange version but it`s still way better looking then a Monster


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

The orange bezel & domed crystal look great







, not so sure about the orange and black dial though.


----------



## cookie520 (Jan 7, 2008)

I think I'd echo others views on the watch - really like to orange / black contrast on the face but the bezel is a bit too much for me


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

The Sea Anglers (the orange bezel, black dial and my silver dial below) have a flat crystal - it's only the Monstrums that have the domed crystal.










I bought a blue Monstrum as well (although my pictures are nowhere near as good as Hippo showed recently), but IMO the Sea Anglers are the nicer watches. Both have great build quality, and they're very comfortable for such a big watch, but the dome on the crystal makes the Monstrum appear huge. The Sea Anglers were very limted editions though - only 50 of each colour made.

Also, they're not Japanses










Rich


----------



## normdiaz (May 5, 2004)

Wouldn't wear it within 100 miles of a bombing range. LOL.


----------



## noah1591 (Jun 25, 2005)

Great dial a little too much orange with the Orange Bezel...

maybe a black bezel with orange numbers wold tone it down a little


----------

